# Lighting a 100g 60" tank



## Avalon (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm considering creating a low maintenance tank, mainly using lots of anubias, some smaller Echinodorus sp., crypts, moss, and some fitting stem plants (maybe). I want to use lower lighting for the most part with the intent of keeping grow slow & manageable (and algae nonexistent), but I've considered using a 6 hour "noon burst." I will also utilize pressurized CO2, and probably ADA substrates.

My problem is that I'm having trouble finding light configurations/bulb choice/viability. Initially I wanted to use 3x80w 60" T5HO, but bulb color is yellow. Then I thought 3x140w 60" VHO's, but don't these bulbs poop out after 6-12 months of use? That's sounds pricey at $35 a pop. Both of these choices include the extra "noon burst" bulb, and the VHO's will have no reflectors...yes, very low light. I do not want to use PC bulbs, as I want linear bulbs; I just like them better (I actually have PC's now and hate them in this particular tank). I would even consider NO florescents if I could find a nice 60" bulb with a good Kelvin rating and good relflectors for them. I'd like to keep this all on the cheap, as this tank isn't meant to be a money pit like my other high light stem planted tanks, but I can manage a one-time long term investment.

Suggestions anyone?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

You could always use two 6,700 k bulbs and one 10,000k bulb in the 3 x 80 watt setup you originally planned to use. Be forewarned though that 240 watts of light over a 100 gallon tank is not low tech. I would only use two bulbs for a low tech setup and use one of each kelvin.

Also, I recommend staying away from the Aquamedic bulbs as myself and several others on here have had them prematurely burn out. Use either the GE or Geismann bulbs.


----------



## LITTLE_FISH (Sep 7, 2005)

Avalon ,

I am not a real expert on lighting and I think AaronT pretty much gave you the answer I would have given, including the caution about 2.4wpg over a 100G tank being quite high.

I am more curious than knowledged about your statement that you want a low maintenance tank, but then you mention that you would like to add CO2 and ADA substrate. Under these rather good conditions, how do you plan to keep the growth slow?

Hope you don't mind me asking you this question,

Ingo


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

The 120 gallon tank I used to have was a 5 foot long tank. I found I had to use 4 foot bulbs, which wasn't a bad idea, considering the variety of bulbs available for them. I purchased from the internet some end caps (sockets) and from a local lighting store, a couple of big magnetic ballasts (bad idea). I used 6 tubes, for 240 watts. It worked fine, but certainly not without algae problems. If I tried that again I would use electronic ballasts, T8 bulbs, and probably only 4 or 5 of them.

We need to always remember that 2.4 watts per gallon, using AHS lights with their great reflectors, is a lot more light than 2.4 watts per gallon of T12 bulbs with a painted white flat plate reflector. It probably differs by a factor of at least 1.5.


----------



## Avalon (Mar 7, 2005)

Aaron: That sounds good, but I'm wondering where I could find a 10000K 80w lamp? I can get the 6500K GE's no problem. Yes, 240w is a lot. I've been tossing around using 2 or 3. I was thinking of the 3rd for noon burst. All lamps will have their own ballast, so I was considering progressive/degressive on/off cycles. 1-2-3-2-1, and possibly some moon lighting.

Little Fish: I plan to keep it low maintenance (not low tech) by keeping slow growing plants. I want to use lots of Anubias. By carefully selecting plants, I can make this happen. I don't mind some faster growers, but I know what it's like to prune a high light/CO2 100g stem plant tank, and it takes a lot of time. I choose the ADA because of the look, how the substrate softens the water, and because I want healthy plants! The end result I believe will provide excellent conditions to breed apistos.

Hoppy: I once used 4x40w T12 bulbs w/ no reflectors and a big window to grow plants in this same 100g. Worked pretty well and was extremely low maintenance. The only thing I pruned was the Jungle Val, as it grew in excess of 4 feet every 3 weeks (totaling 7'). I did find the light a bit weak, particularly on the ends. I want to stay away from that problem again, because due to the staggering of the bulbs, you have a bright center and low light edges. I prefer the edges to be a bit brighter, as that's where I like my plants. And yes, I used magnetic ballasts...never again!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

The noon burst method is still considered high lighting. It's just a different method of implementation.

I believe Current USA makes 10,000k T5 HO bulbs. I'm not sure if they have 80 watt though. Try www.reefgeek.com. They usually have a good selection.


----------



## LITTLE_FISH (Sep 7, 2005)

Avalon,

Breeding Apistos, nice  

I have a pair of Apisto viejita II, very beautiful, but they are not beeding as of yet.

About the light: I would say you are going for the over-kill here. Why bother adding all this light when your main goal is a farm of Anubias? Half the light would do just as well, with a much lower risk of having algae develop on the extremely slow growing leaves.

Just my opinion,

Ingo


----------



## sumoarigato (Nov 30, 2005)

Avalon,

If your building a hood/canopy so the bulbs/reflectors won't be visible...
One solution that might work is to use the 4' bulbs for the center of the tank (common, lots of choices, easier/cheaper to replace, etc.), and use additional bulbs oriented at 90degrees (from front to back) to fill in the ends. (I'm guessing that it's around 18-20", and I'm pretty sure there's plenty of variety in those smaller size ranges, although you may have to go with T-8s for this area.) 

It might even be ideal since it gives you good coverage on the sides where there typically are many plants (unlike the center).


----------



## Avalon (Mar 7, 2005)

Since I've started running only 2x54w T5HO on my 75g, I think 2x80w T5HO will work just fine on the 5' 100g, and the 6500K bulbs are much more pleasing at subdued levels than at high levels. I didn't think the plants would still pearl, but they do! My fish seem to like the lower light better too; I was wondering where they all went...

Thanks!


----------

